# derelict skiing



## oldscrote (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely off piste skiing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epE21bTXNhA


----------



## MrDan (Feb 28, 2013)

Read about this video in the paper and forgot to look it up, pretty awesome actually.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

That's one way of confusing the secca


----------



## Stussy (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2013)

So the London based 'bexers don't do this at Minnellium Mills every time it snows then??? Oh I forgot... it never snows 'darn sarf!!!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 5, 2013)

Aha, darn sarf!
Did anyone see the airport in the African Special of Top Gear?
It's about 12minutes in.


----------

